# faster TCR cars



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Hi guys !

I have 2 Tyco TCR cars, what can I do to make them go faster?

They're both new chassis but one seems to be a little quicker than the other.

thanks

John


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Hi John;

I think this guy offers some great tips. I use my TCR and Speedsteer cars all the time; my methods are a little different, but this guys write up is excellent:

http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index.php/projects/performance-tips/

For me the most important things are:
1. Clean comm and brush hood alignment.
2. Proper chassis lubrication
3. Reduce friction on the steering sleeve.

Good luck


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

Here's some things we've tried w/ our Tyco TCR cars that sometimes work. It seems it varies from car to car (currently have 27) Some things work for some cars, some don't. 
1- Putting a slight arc into the pick-up shoes near the front.
2- Turning one or both rear tires inside out. Some cars pick up speed like crazy w/ one inversion on the left, others on the right. Again, varies from car to car.
3- A very smal shot of Radio Shack tuner cleaner/ lubricant from underneath into the spot where the brushes meet the motor armature. Have to be care ful w/ this, too much and the whole thing gets very messy.
4- A dot of silicone on the chassis front guide where it rubs the track guide. Another on the rear quarter panel where it rubs the track guide.

It takes a bit of experimenting w/ different combos, but we've had some cars go from rolling roadblocks to monsters. Just be careful not to do anything you can't undo.
Good luck! Happy Racin'!


----------

